# hidden partition. how  do i reload  my comp?



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

last  year  a  friend  of  mine  came  over  and  reloaded  my computer  because  it was  running  slow. hs said  he  could  do it  from a  hidden partition. it was  wiped  clean and  reloaded  from this  hidden partition. where  can i find this  on the  comp and  how  does  it  work? i have windows  vista  and  i watched  him do it  but  cant  remember  how  he  got  there.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

install ubuntu


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

there  is a  hidden partion where  i can reload  it. where  can i find  it.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 28, 2011)

What version of windows are you using?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> there  is a  hidden partion where  i can reload  it. where  can i find  it.



you need to reboot, find the key to enter setup (f8 ?) and choose the repair/re-install option.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

windows  vista


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

you could also contact your friend as he knows exactly what you have to do.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

he  died. can someone  help. the  partition is  on the  comp. someone  must  be  able  to help


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> he  died. can someone  help. the  partition is  on the  comp. someone  must  be  able  to help




sorry to hear that.  i tried to help in one of my posts.

you need to reboot and press a button, most probably f8 to enter the setup menu. from there you need to start the re-install.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

i was  looking through my box  of  discs. i found  3 discs  bill made. they say compaq  recovery  disc1, disc2 and  disc 3. will they work? if so, how  do i use them to reload the  comp? when would  i put them in?


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

first though, i want to find the  hidden partition


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> i was  looking through my box  of  discs. i found  3 discs  bill made. they say compaq  recovery  disc1, disc2 and  disc 3. will they work? if so, how  do i use them to reload the  comp? when would  i put them in?



you put No1 into the drive and then restart the computer.

those disks shoot be bootable, and if you did not fuck around with the settings the disk-drive should boot before the hard disk. then just follow the instructions.

if not then just enter the setup end change the boot order.

i cannot really help you with viewing the partition. i can see mine, but that's because of my inherent awesomeness.

it would not help you anyway, you need to restart to be able to use it.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

what  do you mean restart?? i know the  hidden partition is there.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> what  do you mean restart?? i know the  hidden partition is there.



you have to restart the computer, leave the windows system, to be able to re-install it.

try it. i am not fooling you right now. restart and press f8, a menu should pop up in the pre-windows mode, when the basic input output system BIOS is starting, ram is checked etc., then before the OS (w vista) is started you need to enter the boot menu / setup menu.

try it, and report if there is a repair/ re-install option.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

you  are  loosing  me. how  do i enter  boot  menu, or  set  up menu?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> you  are  loosing  me. how  do i enter  boot  menu, or  set  up menu?



if you have the recovery discs you can basically relax and stop looking for the hidden partition.

put disc No 1 into the drive and restart your computer.

if bill did it correctly, then the computer would boot (start the operating system) from the disc.

meaning the recovery would start.

try that and forget about the hidden partition for now.


----------



## asterism (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> what  do you mean restart?? i know the  hidden partition is there.



In all seriousness, take your computer to a repair shop if you don't know how to find the recovery partition.  Even if you were walked step by step on how to "find" it, you'd still be presented with options that you wouldn't understand and then you'd have to have a professional repair your computer anyway.

This is why I don't do tech support over the phone.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

asterism said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > what  do you mean restart?? i know the  hidden partition is there.
> ...




dude, she has the recovery disks and just needs to put them in.

i basically agree. and i usually say: install ubuntu, but in this case a little encouragement could go a long way.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

it  cant  be  that  hard. i just  need to find the  partition. please  help. if  i do you  use the  discs  do i put  it  in before  i start  the  comp then turn the  comp on?


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

please tell me  about  entering  boot  menu and  set  up menu


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> please tell me  about  entering  boot  menu and  set  up menu



this is the last time i will tell you.

you have to *shut down* your computer after putting the 1st recovery disk into the appropriate drive. then your computer is in OFF position. 

then you put it in ON position by pushing the power button.

then sit back.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> he  died. can someone  help. the  partition is  on the  comp. someone  must  be  able  to help


We have no way of knowing what key he set as the trigger to load from the recovery sector. try all your F-keys first and go from there


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

*reads a few posts*

What you want to do is this: take it to someone who knows what the fuck they're doing before you end up having to buy a new machine.

I don't try to fix cars 'cause I know nothing about them. It sounds like you should stop touching the computer until a tech has taken care of it.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


- in ruining her machine forever, yes.

Unless you're going to physically sit down with the Op and have a 'Computer 101' class, the OP needs to stop fucking around with the computer before (s)he breaks it.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

You need to walk away and call a technician


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2011)

If you ever need cardiac surgery, PM me and I'll walk you through it.
What's that you say? You don't think you'd be capable of doing that yourself even with expert advice?
Exactly!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

cardiac surgery and re-installing windows.


oooooooooooooh, the computer will be destroyed.

not even sarahgop can destroy the computer with restarting it while using the recovery disks.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> If you ever need cardiac surgery, PM me and I'll walk you through it.
> What's that you say? You don't think you'd be capable of doing that yourself even with expert advice?
> Exactly!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2KMSRZtMEA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

i found this. can this  help?

Hidden partition

its easy to say take  to a  repair shop. and  i would do that  if  it was free. please  look at that  site  and  see  if  it  makes sense.

are you  saying  put the  disc  in while  im using the  comp, then turn the  comp off, then turn the  comp back on? can you  simply list the  steps?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> i found this. can this  help?
> 
> Hidden partition
> 
> ...



"put the  disc  in while  im using the  comp, then turn the  comp off, then turn the  comp back on?"

that is exactly what i am saying.

forget about the hidden partition.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy mother of...

[[[[[[[  STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER  ]]]]]]]]]

[[[[[[[  UNPLUG THE POWER CABLE FROM THE COMPUTER ]]]]]]]

[[[[[[ TAKE COMPUTER TO A COHERENT TECHNICIAN, OR SOMEONE WHO CAN FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS]]]]


[[[[  THAT IS ALL, HAVE A GOOD DAY ]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Holy mother of...
> 
> [[[[[[[  STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER  ]]]]]]]]]
> 
> ...



yeah, the computer could explode, right?

shut up, idiot.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 28, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i found this. can this  help?
> ...




You will surely be rewarded by the grace of God for your saintly patience. 
But...this has to be a joke...I mean c'mon...you tell him to shut power off and turn back on and he asks for step by step instructions...this can't be real.
If it is...


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 28, 2011)

i also found this
How to Boot an HP Recovery Partition | eHow.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



yeah, it is mind-boggling. but she actually linked to the page where all the answers are.

i don't like this "hey you could destroy it" line.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> i also found this
> How to Boot an HP Recovery Partition | eHow.com



that is exactly right. so you have 2 options, the disks or the hidden partition.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i found this. can this  help?
> ...


You make certain assumptions regarding his boot order.

My machine, for instance, boots from HDD0 first, unless I hit any key when prompted to[upon detection of bootable removable media)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 28, 2011)

Look! It's been explained 6 or 8 times. If you haven't grasped if so far, it's beyond your capabilities. What you said in your last post is essentially correct, but once you do that, you will be faced with several choices you are not capable of making. You will likely fuck up your computer with your limited knowledge just the same as you would fuck up bypass surgery if I tried to walk you through it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



already addressed and as you have already seen, it has to be kept simple. baby steps


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Holy mother of...
> ...



Could lose all data. Depending on whether it's an install or a recovery disk and the specifics of its nature, could get a Hebrew installation or ruin the boot sektor.

We know nothing about exactly what disks the OP has- same goes for the OP, it would seem


Personally, i hate recovery disks. I'd rather have the install disk for the OpSys  and any mirrors I've made since then.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

I should link this idiot to step-by-step suicide directions and relabel them 'How to Reinstall Windows Seven'


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Step 1: pick up phone

Step 2: call computer store

Step 3: donate computer

Step 4: learn how to use the big kids toilet and go from there


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 28, 2011)

I used to be a Sys admin years ago...I have seen some winners before.
One of my personal favorites.... My phone rings and it is a new sales guy who tells me his computer doesn't do anything after he turns it on. So I walk up there and turn the computer on and it starts booting up fine. He looks at me with this incredulous look...it is at that moment I realized the "problem"...he was turning the monitor off and on.

No sh*t...this actually happened.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



hahaha,

you think the OP is concerned about data?

"it was wiped clean and reloaded from this hidden partition"

a clean sweep is intended.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 28, 2011)

Here you go. Ask Bill.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 28, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> last  year  a  friend  of  mine  came  over  and  reloaded  my computer  because  it was  running  slow. hs said  he  could  do it  from a  hidden partition. it was  wiped  clean and  reloaded  from this  hidden partition. where  can i find this  on the  comp and  how  does  it  work? i have windows  vista  and  i watched  him do it  but  cant  remember  how  he  got  there.



You have to calm down, and tell us what your computer is doing, or not doing?

I do not know Windows Vista

But I hit F8 when I first turn the computer on and then that will show up for you and you then highlight one of the 3 options it gives, you have to use the arrow keys to highlight the options



1) log off/ shut down computer
2) Safe mode restart hit F8 immediately afew times at restart
3) scroll to safe mode with networking, click

Or click here Getting into Windows Safe Mode


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I used to be a Sys admin years ago...I have seen some winners before.


Everything you knew is obsolete.

Well, PEBKAC is still a problem


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > last  year  a  friend  of  mine  came  over  and  reloaded  my computer  because  it was  running  slow. hs said  he  could  do it  from a  hidden partition. it was  wiped  clean and  reloaded  from this  hidden partition. where  can i find this  on the  comp and  how  does  it  work? i have windows  vista  and  i watched  him do it  but  cant  remember  how  he  got  there.
> ...



It's like XP, except it has Windowblinds already installed, takes three times the hardware and feels half as reliable.


> But I hit F8 when I first turn the computer on and then that will show up for you and you then highlight one of the 3 options it gives, you have to use the arrow keys to highlight the options


It caries based on who made the mobo





> 1) log off/ shut down computer
> 2) Safe mode restart hit F8 immediately afew times at restart
> 3) scroll to safe mode with networking, click
> 
> Or click here Getting into Windows Safe Mode


He needs to interrupt boot before that- before Windows is involved, when we're dealing with the BIOS. He needs to tell it to load from (presumably) Partition 0, instead of Partition 1- assuming the recovery sector is placed before his main OpSys. 

There's a bunch of technical jargon for this, but I never learned it. I know what to look for and recognize the terms when i see them.

I've seen the esc , alt, f1, f5, f10, and f12 keys used to this many times. It it's set to show all stages of the POST, it'll be easier. Else he might have a small window of opportunity and have to restart a few times until he gets the timing right.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



you are saying the same shit i was posting hours ago.

just with a lot of more volume.

congrats


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not think he will make it thru a system reload.


And yes I have worked tech support for a few different systems.
I was once a technical support supervisor and even a manager.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

It's been said about a half-dozen times already. In the unlikely event that we;re dealing with a genuine retard and not some bored kid trolling the computer section of a random forum, it doesn't matter how many times or ways it's said- they aint gonna get it.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

Reloading Windows is nothing. It's when my D:/ drive gets jacked and I have no usable backups that I get mad.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 28, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Reloading Windows is nothing. It's when my D:/ drive gets jacked and I have no usable backups that I get mad.



Depends on glitches with drivers or new hdwe that was installed.

In theory it is smooth.
Honestly though I have not done it with anything beyond XP.  MIght be smooth now, miracles do happen I suppose 

I keep my data backed up on different server that is only connected when backing up or running viriuscheck or somesuch.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 28, 2011)

I set windows up _once_. Then I mirror the fucker. Then I burn a disk with the installers for every program I use.

To date, the only drivers issues have involved laptops. Fucking bastard nazi **** asshole computer companies don't want to give a fucking windows disk and drivers disk anymore. Now you get a 'recovery disk' full of goddamn bloatware you don't want and setting already all fucked up so it takes longer to make things work right after it boots than it did to restore it back the crappy fresh-outta-the-box state 

*or*

You get no disk at all- just a 'recovery partition' that guarantees you're fucked if your hard disk fails because when you try to use the new restore disk you burned with their software, it sees the new drive (let alone any other changes you've made) and declares the computer to not be the same one it was made for and won't install because they say you're stealing the operating system and you give up and just install Linux Mint and take solace in the fact that Bill Gates will burn in hell


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2011)

i think sarahgop has now blown up her apartment building by trying to re-install her OS.


----------



## Douger (Jan 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> I set windows up _once_. Then I mirror the fucker. Then I burn a disk with the installers for every program I use.
> 
> To date, the only drivers issues have involved laptops. Fucking bastard nazi **** asshole computer companies don't want to give a fucking windows disk and drivers disk anymore. Now you get a 'recovery disk' full of goddamn bloatware you don't want and setting already all fucked up so it takes longer to make things work right after it boots than it did to restore it back the crappy fresh-outta-the-box state
> 
> ...


10/Julia here. Dual boot with Vector 6 XFCE...............Life B a bitch.
murkins LOVE Windows.It wont be long they'll jump out of any window they see.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 29, 2011)

i understand  what  you  are saying. i just  want to do it  right. when do i put the  1st  disc  in? is it  too hard  to give  me the  steps?


----------



## asterism (Jan 29, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Been there done that.  She's going to end up with a doorstop, IMO.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 29, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be a Sys admin years ago...I have seen some winners before.
> ...



Not so much, hardware hasn't changed much at all - just smaller and faster...but the same components. Same with networking.

What I don't know, and don't really care to, is DOS commands that I use to know. 
Now I run linux on every computer I have, and spread open source wherever I can.


----------



## asterism (Jan 29, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I used to be a Sys admin years ago...I have seen some winners before.
> One of my personal favorites.... My phone rings and it is a new sales guy who tells me his computer doesn't do anything after he turns it on. So I walk up there and turn the computer on and it starts booting up fine. He looks at me with this incredulous look...it is at that moment I realized the "problem"...he was turning the monitor off and on.
> 
> No sh*t...this actually happened.



I've gotten that one lots.  Here's another:

"My computer shuts off when I get coffee."

"It has nothing to do with coffee."

"Well every time I leave the room it shuts off and I have to wait 10 minutes for it to start again."

<20 minutes of checking the computer>

"Ok, look it really is working.  Now let's go get some coffee and see what it does."

<client turns off the light switch>

"AH HA!!"


----------



## Ropey (Jan 29, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> you  are  loosing  me. how  do i enter  boot  menu, or  set  up menu?



What make and model is your OEM computer?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 29, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I'm too lazy to learn Linux

I already learned DOS once


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 29, 2011)

Ropey said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > you  are  loosing  me. how  do i enter  boot  menu, or  set  up menu?
> ...


Commodore 64


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 30, 2011)

Ropey said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > you  are  loosing  me. how  do i enter  boot  menu, or  set  up menu?
> ...



HP compaq  presario. OEM? you  mean windows  vista?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



HP.com has some pretty good help sections.
You will need the model number off of the tag on the rear of your computer.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 30, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



OEM is the Original Entry Manufacturer which is the HP/Compaq Presario.  

Restart the machine and at the Compaq screen, press F10 key repeatedly until the recovery screen comes up. 

Now you may well have an option between a Non-Destructive System Restore and Full System Restore. 

If you have the Non-Destructive System Restore option or an option similar I would suggest trying this option first. 

This can resolve a lot of Windows related issues without erasing of your personal data such as family photos. 

For more serious issues or if the non-destructive option doesn't work do a Full System Restore. This will delete all files on your computer however will resolve any software issue your computer has and if you don't have that option, then just go through with the singular restore option.

Click


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 30, 2011)

Original equipment manufacturer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, that's a better definition. Entry is global as OEM does not always relate to equipment but the entry of distribution.

So, in this case, equipment would be a better definition, but a download of software digits would follow the entry designation.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 30, 2011)

'Your' definition?

Let's just stick to real definitions, mkay?


----------



## Ropey (Jan 30, 2011)

As I said, in this case you are correct.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 1, 2011)

Start >accessories >system tools> system restore.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Start >accessories >system tools> system restore.



That's the Windows Restore Function Mr. Fitnah, and useful for short and moderate event issues in a short or moderate time frame.

Windows updates and Service packs can and do often remove previous restore points denying an ability to generally and incrementally 'step backwards'.

The Windows Restore Function is not the same thing as restoring the actual OEM installation of the system to factory default. Nor is it the same as a non destructive (non format) which saves personal data, but removes the original operating system, and programs in order to install a new operating system.  

The OP was requesting an OEM restore.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah she seems unable to figure out how to do  that.
It is a very sad thing to see.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 1, 2011)

C'est la vie


----------



## Douger (Feb 1, 2011)

sarahgop said:


> windows  vista


OK .
Yur uh murkin
Linux Mint 10 is your O.S. of choice.
Order the cd/dvd. murkins have trouble burning images, etc.


----------



## katrincarroll (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you should to repair your system.


----------



## ConHog (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never seen a system that came both with a restore partition and a set of restore CDs. I also have never seen a user who is too inept to understand insert recovery CD1 into drive shut off computer, turn computer back on, follow on screen instructions. 

Therefor I conclude that the OP is pulling legs.


----------

